# IUGR and freaking out



## GingerPanda

I'll be 34 weeks tomorrow.

Baby measured perfectly at 20 weeks (well, about 5 days behind, but she'd measured about that far behind since the very beginning, so we weren't worried about it). She was stubborn, though, and they couldn't get good pictures of her heart, so they scheduled another ultrasound at 24 weeks.

So at 24 weeks we got to the scan and found she had gone from the 46th percentile to the 42nd. Still couldn't get good pictures of her heart. (One of my sisters had a congenital heart defect, so we were paying special attention to her heart.) Still weren't worried about her size.

Scan around 27 weeks, her heart was perfectly fine. But she'd dropped to the 38th percentile. They started to get worried about her size, and ordered more scan. Scan around 30 weeks, she was about the 32nd percentile.

Today, 33w6d, she was less than the 10th percentile and diagnosed with IUGR. Just like that! That fast! Like... in one month she goes from 32nd to less than 10?!

The ultrasound tech said the only thing she's measuring on dates for is her head. Her belly is what's really dragging her percentile down, apparently it is very tiny.

They have done all kinds of doppler studies, and said her blood flow from the placenta and umbilical cord are perfect. They did a non-stress test today, and we passed it with flying colors.

What could be causing this? What sort of growth restriction only happens in the baby's tummy and leaves her head measurement totally normal? Her femur measurements are measuring behind too. I think they said her belly's measuring 28 weeks, and her femur is measuring about 29.

I'm so confused. Other than the small measurements, everything seems to be totally perfect!


----------



## GingerPanda

Did some research. Apparently it's called asymmetrical IUGR. I firmly believe something has gone wrong with my placenta, and kiddo is malnourished. Will have to see what the doctor thinks tomorrow, as the nurse was not able to read today's ultrasound.


----------



## mum140381

my 6th baby had iugr her tummy was behind because all the goodness was going to her brain ect that's why the head is bigger she made it to 38 weeks and was on the 5th percentile when born i was induced because of it 
when i was induced my placenta was only half there the rest had gone or not formed correctly 
she was fine and is 2 now still on the small side but perfectly healthy
all Doppler and tests where normal gl xxx


----------



## GingerPanda

Thank you. If you don't mind me asking, how sharp was the decline in her growth percentile? I'm hoping they'll let me do bed rest and let her bake longer, but I'm afraid they won't since she went from 32nd to less than 10th percentile in just one month.


----------



## mum140381

it was fine at 20 weeks then a scan at 32 weeks she was on about 12 then 34 weeks 10 36 weeks 7 and 38 weeks 5 they will induce you if there is any doubt so just be prepared or they may just scan you every week till 37 ect i am sure you and lo will be fine hugs xxx


----------



## GingerPanda

Thanks so much, hon. :hugs:


----------



## littlesteph

my eldest was born on the 6th centile line, when we saw my midwife at 34 weeks we told her my bump hadn't grown in a month. my fundel height was 29cm, had a scan at 35 weeks which showed my placenta had started to fail, he wasn't getting enough blood flow, I was then sent to see a consultant 2 days later and then induced 5 days after that at 36+4. he weighted 4lbs 6oz, his head was a little big for his body but not that it was very obvious. 
if they get worried they will offer you induction, or the may offer you extra scans until baby is here.


----------



## GingerPanda

They're keeping a pretty close eye on me.

The hospital will be calling me early this coming week to schedule an appointment for a doppler study and a biophysical profile. We'll take a look at what those say and go from there.


----------



## allforthegirl

I just had a girl friend that went through the same thing and they were very very worried about her babies weight. They did a C-section and baby came out 5lbs 9oz, and they were expect her to be under 4lbs. 

I had two that were IUGR in the end of my pg's. My first was because of a two ventricle umbilical cord, that they didn't see. Then again I only had like two scans with him, and the last one was to say they were sure he had IUGR and would be induced just before my due date. He is a very healthy 13 yr old boy!!! Then my last baby was starting to go from 90th percentile and dropped in the last two weeks to 75th, and even faster drop in the week he was late. They didn't think much of it as he was still healthy. Just stopped growing. He too was healthy. 

I know my experiences aren't nearly the same, but I did want you to know that it doesn't always means something will be wrong with baby. :hug: This isn't going to be easy, as every mother worries intensely with their babies and it just doesn't stop once they are out of our tummies. I know you are a strong women, and each day she is able to stay in a little bit longer is a blessing. All the best to you and your little family. I will be stalking too :winkwink:


----------



## GingerPanda

Thanks, AFTG.


We're having the testing done today. We'll meet with the doctor to discuss the results tomorrow afternoon, but I'm sure I'll hear something before then if something is super wrong.


----------



## Dark_Star

You and Luci are in my thoughts. It sounds like the doctors are paying very close attention to you.

One thing that I've learned on my research into preemies and twins during this pregnancy is that in medical opinion maturity is far more important than actual size. Babies with IUGR do generally continue maturing even though their growth is not ideal, for example a 4lb 36 weeker is always better off than a 4lb 32 weeker. 

I'm hoping they let her cook for a bit longer, but even if they have to take her out and fatten her up you have come so very far and your strength will get your family through this.


----------



## zebbed89

I was very close to being diagnosed as iugr my scan at 20 weeks everything was great perfect for dates. My 28 weeks scan babys head was good babys belly was a little smaller but his femur was 2 weeks behind he was on the 25th percentile. Next scan at 32 weeks he had dropped Down to the 5th percentile his head was slightly large but tummy and femur were 3 weeks behind. I was told they wanted to get me to 37 weeks and to have another scan in 2 weeks. I had a doppler scan at that one and everything was perfect. My next scan was at 32 weeks he had actually gone up to the 10th percentile his head was still bigger and belly had caught up a little but femur still short. Doppler again was fine. I was booked for another scan at 36 weeks he was still on the 10th percentile but as he was following it now I was given the all clear to carry on. I made it to 40+3 before I had to be induced as I have high BP and it had spiked was also on blood pressure tablets which can cause small babies. Well my lad was born at 8lb dead on and he's now nearly 3 months and nearly out of his 3-6 month baby grows as his toes are at the end because of his long legs! Just thought I would post my story for you sorry it's long! Xx


----------



## modified

My baby went from measuring perfect at 28 weeks to below the 10th percentile in everything but her head at 32 weeks.


----------



## GingerPanda

Thanks, everyone!


I'm in the waiting room at the hospital now. They're having a tech issue with the ultrasound machines. *sigh*


----------



## modified

I was given an ultrasound to keep an eye on the placenta and blood flow and put on the heart rate monitor twice a week every week. She was born by EMCS at 38 weeks exactly weighing 4lb 4oz and perfectly healthy.


----------



## Tink1o5

Hope all is ok gp. Still thinking of you! :hugs:


----------



## GingerPanda

She's smaller than we thought.

Her head and brain are perfect, 49.6 percentile. Femurs are 7.5%. Everything else is less than 3%.

Blood flow through her umbilical cord appears normal. There's a weird spot on her placenta. That's all we know until we talk to the doctor.


She's still breech, and still the most stubborn child in all the land.. Tests should have taken 20 minutes, but she fought the ultrasound tech for an hour. Lol


----------



## allforthegirl

Well I hope that measurements were off a bit because of her moving around too much. I also hope she gets to bake a little bit longer.


----------



## GingerPanda

I doubt they were off by much. They were almost exactly the same measurements a different tech on a different machine got last Thursday.

But she would be very likely to survive and do well even if she was born today. So that's good.


----------



## allforthegirl

Yes that is very true.


----------



## BunnyN

Mine is a totally different situation but thought it could help a little. DD was born at the top of the weight chart but had problems putting on weight. She rapidly dropped on the weight chart until under 3%. At first her length managed to stay on the normal side but it fell behind too. Her head remained normal sized so she was a retty skinny looking with a big head. Her legs have always been on the shorter side, but I think that is just normal for her, her dad has short legs too. Eventually her problems were resolved and she piled on weight and shot up in height too. She is now large for her age at 2 years. In her case her body knew the head was the part that needed to grow the most and the rest could catch up later.


----------



## GingerPanda

BunnyN said:


> Mine is a totally different situation but thought it could help a little. DD was born at the top of the weight chart but had problems putting on weight. She rapidly dropped on the weight chart until under 3%. At first her length managed to stay on the normal side but it fell behind too. Her head remained normal sized so she was a retty skinny looking with a big head. Her legs have always been on the shorter side, but I think that is just normal for her, her dad has short legs too. Eventually her problems were resolved and she piled on weight and shot up in height too. She is now large for her age at 2 years. In her case her body knew the head was the part that needed to grow the most and the rest could catch up later.

Yes, it is the "head sparing theory". The body puts the most resources into preserving the head and brain, so everything else sort of falls behind. It's why my little girl's head and brain are pretty much bang-on perfect, but everything else is sooooo tiny.

I'm glad your girl is thriving again!


----------



## BunnyN

Thanks, I'd add that although the weight part was a worry and the food allergies that turned out to be causing it she was always healthy otherwise.She was ahead with lots of milestones like rolling over and speech so it didnt do her any harm in the end.


----------



## modified

Pixie fell off the charts completely. Unless your placenta is failing, there's no reason she'd need taken out soon. I kept Pixie inside with twice weekly monitoring for 6 weeks before my placenta started failing to the point it wasn't safe.


----------



## GingerPanda

We're meeting with the doctor in about an hour. I'm actually going to start getting ready to go now.

I will update with what the doctor says about our test results from yesterday.


----------



## Jessicahide

Hello darling, any news? Xxxx


----------



## GingerPanda

All her test results came back perfect, so her case of IUGR is unexplained. We're doing BPPs and NSTs once a week on different days, and Doppler studies every two weeks until she's born. Had an NST today, and she passed it.

Doctor says she's allowed to come anytime after 37 weeks! I'm 35 weeks today. :)


----------



## Jessicahide

Thank god! So pleased everything is going great xxxx only two weeks or so then xx how are you feeling about everything ?!


----------



## GingerPanda

Both excited and totally unprepared! Lol


----------



## Jessicahide

Bless you xx


----------



## allforthegirl

Awe that's great news she is doing so well. And yay for getting to see her sooner. 37 weeks is term!! Woot woot!


----------



## GingerPanda

They won't induce me unless she goes in distress, but they won't try to stop labor if I start at 37 weeks. :)


----------



## BunnyN

Glad things are okay, thanks for the update.


----------



## LunaBean

Im in the same boat,my 1st had iugr, induced at 38w, now Im 29w and hes measuring way behind, just started weekly doppler, growth scan and nst!


----------



## GingerPanda

LunaBean said:


> Im in the same boat,my 1st had iugr, induced at 38w, now Im 29w and hes measuring way behind, just started weekly doppler, growth scan and nst!

Good luck with your monitoring! I'm already sick of it, but will do anything for this kid. :)


----------



## GingerPanda

Got her some preemie clothes today! They're SO TINY!

https://s29.postimg.org/991p9cxbb/WP_20150830_11_22_18_Pro.jpg

https://s24.postimg.org/97t6pb4o5/WP_20150830_11_21_46_Pro.jpg


----------



## BunnyN

Aw those are lovely!


----------



## allforthegirl

Awe so sweet!!


----------



## sethsmummy

awww those clothes are gorgeous. 

we didnt know our little guy was IUGR until he was born. I had multiple scans during my pregnancy where i was told he was going to be on the big size (8/9lb) and at my last scan at 38 weeks they said he was 7lb 2oz. His femur always measured a few weeks behind the rest of his body. I was induced at 40+5 and he arrived the next day weighing in at 5lb 15oz. His head was normal size so we nicknamed him turtle because he had a lot of loose skin too so along with his big head looked like a turtle lol. 

hes still small now at 5 (6 in dec) and he is in 2-3 year clothing (trousers need belts) and weights 15.1kg. he had trouble gaining weight from birth.. he was born on the 2nd centile and dropped off the chart, had to be put on special double calorie milk which didnt help much but he stopped dropping further :) xx


----------



## LunaBean

My 1st is like that too, he'll be 4 in Jan but yesterday had 6-9 month shorts on and is usually in 12-18 lol. His nursery uniform is the smallest they had at 3-4 and hugeee!!!


----------



## sethsmummy

thats what size my seth is in luna :rofl: shorts are a funny one as we have a pair of 6-9 month shorts he was given when he was one (they drowned him :rofl:) that he fits in now. :haha:


----------



## GingerPanda

I forgot to update! Lucina was born Sept 8th by emergency c-section! She was less than the 2nd percentile, and weighed 3lb 14oz. Her placenta and cord looked totally fine. They never gave me a good reason why she was tiny.

She's almost 5 months old now, and is wearing 0-3 mo clothes. My mom bought her a bunch of 6 mo snowman sweaters and stuff around Christmas time. I was like, "She won't be able to wear these until July!" Even if Luci was NORMAL-sized, she wouldn't be 6 months old until MARCH. Woman is dense. :dohh:


----------



## Hope16

I'm so happy she made it and all is well! I love happy endings!


----------



## GingerPanda

Thanks! Congrats on your pregnancy!

https://s2.postimg.org/vk7cycumh/WP_20150909_20_46_17_Pro.jpg


----------



## Qmama79

She's beautiful!


----------



## cosmicgirlxxx

Awwwww she is beautiful :flower:


----------



## sethsmummy

oh my goodnesss gracious me she is absolutely beatiful <3 <3 so tiny and cute <3 <3


----------

